# Advice on buying cheaper treatment drugs



## Ali_D (Jul 16, 2012)

Hi everyone

I've just had another failed ICSI cycle which was the final of the two NHS funded cycles (which we were very grateful for!). We're now looking at a 5.5k bill for our next go and I'd like to cut costs through sourcing cheaper drugs where possible. Not sure if this is the best place to post.... Can anyone help?

Appreciate advice!! xxx


----------



## EssieJean (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi Ali D so sorry for your loss   I'm about to start 3rd privately funded DE ivf (still working on funding it though!) but my GP agreed to transfer my private prescription onto an NHS which saved costs. I've heard people going abroad for treatment which is generally cheaper. heard of people getting just their drugs from abroad but unless they come recommended and are reputable i personally wouldn't advise it.

Hopefully someone will come along soon with better advice and knowledge.

Good luck 

Essie xx


----------



## Ali_D (Jul 16, 2012)

Thanks Essie  I'll speak to my GP this week. Good luck for your third cycle xxx


----------



## Dudders (Jun 18, 2012)

Asda are good - they don't make a profit on ivf drugs x


----------



## Ali_D (Jul 16, 2012)

Thanks Dudders. Just googled it, shall definitely be trying Asda! x


----------



## pra79 (Jan 19, 2013)

Hi Jessie

Can I please ask where your GP is based? I requested my GP if he can change a private prescription to an NHS as this is my 3rd and final try after 2 failed private ICSI cycles due to financial restraints. He said GPs can no longer provide prescription drugs for fertility treatment due to funding issues and Am based in East London.

It would help me a lot if I can get a NHS prescription as this cycle is costing me around £10000.


----------



## EssieJean (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi pra79, I'm based in Lancashire and ive only recently moved Gps since. The new GP isn't willing so I guess it depends on your GP and the relationship you have. My last two cycles were transferred onto an NHS prescription. He's been my GP since I was a little one so had good relationship. New GP doesn't seem as sympathetic to my quest.  However, on the letter from CARE detailing my treatment protocol it does say if you have told us your GP is willing to put your drugs on NHS we have enclosed a private prescription to hand to them.

Up to now we have spent £13,000 on last two cycles with this next one starting in a few weeks of £5000 (which we haven't actually got together yet eek!).  Whilst we don't obviously mind paying for our dream to come true, it is a major stress.

If I could blow you bubbles for luck I would but they seem to have disappeared ??! 

All the best 

Essie xx


----------



## pra79 (Jan 19, 2013)

Thanks Jessie for the prompt reply. I have a very good relationship with my GP and he was the one who initially suggested that he will try and issue me a NHS prescription where possible. But he also said that due to funding reasons GPs can not prescribe them. Did your GP prescribe FSH injections?


----------



## pra79 (Jan 19, 2013)

Good luck Jessie and I have all my fingers crossed for you. I will start stimulating early May and am trying to source the money too. After two failed privately funded cycles, one natural miscarriage and one IVF miscarriage, this is my last hope. I have already spent £9,000 for my treatments in India and now the doctor advised me it will cost me around £9000 as he is aiming to do a FET and not put them back in the same cycle.


----------



## Dudders (Jun 18, 2012)

Hope you have some luck with your doctor.

I contacted my gp initially for help with our screening tests and when I called he said he was sympathetic to people in our situation and he was then the one to say he might be able to help us out with some of our drugs.  So once I finally had a list of what we would use I contacted him again to have him look at the Menopur and Cetrotide prices and say no they're too expensive.  And then offer me a private prescription for the progesterone support!  How else did he think I was getting the stuff!

So when you ask, make sure you know what you'll need just so you don't end up with a false hope!

Good luck xxx


----------



## EssieJean (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi, I went through early men and going through donor egg so I bypass the injections. It's ridiculous the amount of money we pay out. Still finding away to raise funds for next cycle  

I wasn't aware of the change in regulations. I hope you manage to find away to avoid paying such high costs for the drugs.

Dudders that's bonkers re: your GP  

wishing you lots of luck ladies 

Essie xx


----------

